# paludarium DIY from Costa Rica 120g



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello companions here bringing of the nicest place of the world Costa Rica, natural paradise of wild life ... I am jose and a fanatic of the paludarios

This one is the page mas brilliant that I have found ... I am in the process of contruccion of my first paludario, 220x40x50 120g and this page me been served as great help since in my country there is no this type of environments, the imformacion is void and there are obtained neither equipments nor anything specialized and the imports are very expensive .... this way that it is necessary to resort to the manual skill and adactacion of other one technologies,I tell them am a mechanic of motorcycles, am 27 years old am of Tacares of Grecia a rural hamlet in the skirts of volcano poas ... on rich coast it is difficult to find articles for reptiles and materials for paludarios as systems of rain, thermostats, water meters, almost quite it is to cigar bricolage adactando other technologies for these uses, in spite of saying to him that it is almost impossible to find a digital, alone timer in two places sell and are very expensive ... an advantage is a rich coast is practically 100 % jungle, in spite of telling them that the bromelias are considered to be a bad herb and in the court of my house it is mas of 10 types and 15 types of orchids that grow naturally, I wait soon precentarle for my project, and that could help me thank you.

Some photos of the process
The tank








The natural lighting








Distribution of the paludarium



































I wait for his help


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

That think ?


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

It looks like it's starting to come together. What are your plans for the land area? How are you planning on keeping it elevated and not waterlogged?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow

I imagine It will look fantastic..
I bet plants are cheep.. 

Looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## 1moreminute (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice, great job!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love it! Very natural looking


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you companions, these are some of the frogs that are obtained in my country, I hope that they like...

Agalychnis Callidryas 









Agalychnis annae








Cruziohyla Calcarifer









Agalychnis Saltator 









Agalychnis spurrelli 









Dendrobate Auratus









Pyllobates Vivatus









Pyllobates lugubris








Antheca Spinosa








Hyalinobatrachium chirripoi








Hyalinobatrachium talamancae








Cochranella granulosa 
















Isthmohyla lancasteri 








Gastrotheca cornuta


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/osotico/15032013231_zpsd29ab1dd.jpg[/IMG[IMG]
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g321/osotico/15032013235_zpsa7608c6a.jpg
]


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Tank is Amazing!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so envious!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

it's coming along great!


----------



## desertFrogger (Mar 15, 2012)

That is a great tank!!!


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just stunning! Great Job! Compliments


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Simply beautiful and wonderful job!! Must be nice to just run to your backyard and grab some beautiful plants lol.. Please keep us updated to growth..


----------



## rackodac (Apr 2, 2012)

It looks awesome, if I lived there I would also plant my outside garden with all those plants and hope the frogs would just come on there own


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

algunas fotos


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Wowwwwwww, that's one hell of a riverbank!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for the update. Beautiful!


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

algunas fotos del mantenimiento de hoy...




esta del musgo ,,, seran las flores ? esta foto esta con el maximo aumento de la camara sumamente pequeñas estas ramitas que le salen 



una enrredadera

Una parte de cuba que me regalo don mario araya en la ultima reunion del grupo de occidente...




vista superior de la charca principal,,, quite el elecho , tenia problemas con la humedad requerida para el y ademas me gusto como quedo se ve mas espacio

los primeros habitantes de la zona seca,,, arañas,,, que venian en "hojarasca" nunca las veo solo sus telarañas
.

la base de la segunda catarata ,, llena de musgo de jaba , pelia y helechos

mas pelia






que les parece.....

- - - - - - - - - -

y este tipo de cactus que meti para ver como se vei y en 15 dias echo flor... igual lo voy a sacar ya que es muy humedo para el ... aqui esta la flor


y otras que estan en flor que estoy viendo aver si meto al paludario es esta echinodorus segun ALRO y los que vinieron ala reunion de occidente variedad "gold"


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

Good companions. That it spices recommend to me, to adapt better to this paludarium...


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Just Beautiful!!! Must be great to be able to collect such wonderful plants & animals. 

Are the vines you used real or did you make them? If you made them could you tell us about how you did it?

Jim


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

This is coming along wonderfully!


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

fullmonti said:


> Just Beautiful!!! Must be great to be able to collect such wonderful plants & animals.
> 
> Are the vines you used real or did you make them? If you made them could you tell us about how you did it?
> 
> Jim


They are 100% real .... here they are known as "bindweeds" they were utilisados in the past for the production of baskets to gather coffee


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Thank you. You have certainly made good use of what is available!

Jim


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

I present the new inhabitants of my paludarium,,,
lithobates warszewitschii


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful build. Thanks so much for sharing it!


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Its looking very nice!


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

The new plants with red leaves & blue flowers in the middle are gorgeous!


----------



## JCK (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow, I am totally envious.
Having been on a three week trip to Costa Rica, visiting various National Parks along both coasts, I know what a beautifull flora and fauna you have there. 
The mosses, ferns and creepers are fantastic, I wish we could get those here in Europe. I really love the glass frogs as well... Where do you live? We made friends in CR and plan to visit there again, when our kids have grown a bit.

Keep up the the great work and update with new pics.

Pura Vida!


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

These are the photos of my frogs
agalychnis callidryas


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

Beautiful tank and plants and frogs... Are they really callidryas ? 
Nick


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

yes, it is that they are small they were born on June 1 and scarcely a few weeks ago went out of the water, the coloration of skin and eyes one gives with the time and the ripeness


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking good Jose I really like your inhabitants in this tank!


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

nick65 said:


> Beautiful tank and plants and frogs... Are they really callidryas ?
> Nick


Forgive they are agalychnis annae


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello, I am jose and live in Costa Rica in tacares of grecia, near the volcano poas, and this one is the type of forest that exists in my city


























Do like the place?------------here I wait for them


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

Those are beautiful pictures. Love the waterfall ones especially.


----------



## pdjosey (Feb 26, 2013)

That red really makes the whole thing come together, and those pictures are amazing!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I wanna live there. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Mirando (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow, really beautifull country you live in, would like to visit and see it with my own eyes 
Like your palu and frogs, keep on posting pictures please!


----------

